# Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€



## conspiracy (8. Oktober 2013)

*Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Servus!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fernsehgerät, wichtig sind mir folgende Dinge:



Budget sollte nicht mehr als 1500 - 1600€ sein
Kleiner als 55 Zoll ebenfalls ausgeschlossen
Gute Bildqualität (für den Preis eben) und Bewegtbilddarstellung
Gute Darstellung tagsüber und nachts (schließt für mich im Moment Plasma aus)
Einsatzbereich ist hauptächlich Gaming 60%, Blu Ray (auch 3D) 30%, und 10% SD Material (DVD Filme)
Vielen Dank schonmal  ..


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

am besten dort mal nachschauen Amazon.de: LED Backlight - 121 - 140 cm (48-55") / Fernseher / Heimkino, TV & Video: Elektronik & Foto

oder am besten mal ins fachgeschäft gehen und selber testen ^^ wegen bild und so.


----------



## stevie4one (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Panasonic TX-L55ETW5 ???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Dann doch eher den aktuellen Panasonic TX-L55ETW60


----------



## conspiracy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann doch eher den aktuellen Panasonic TX-L55ETW60


 
der war auch in meiner engeren Auswahl .. neben Sony KDL 55W805 und Philips 55PFL7008K


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann doch eher den aktuellen Panasonic TX-L55ETW60


 

Den habe ich seit ein paar Wochen. Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## conspiracy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



Softy schrieb:


> Den habe ich seit ein paar Wochen. Sehr empfehlenswert



sehr gut, konntest du irgendwelche Fernseher vergleichen ? bzw. hattest du vor des Kaufs mehrere zur Auswahl ?  .. vielleicht ist da ja einer von meinen beiden dabei, dann kannst du mir sagen warum du dich für den Pana entschieden hast


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Ich habe ja leider nur den kleineren Bruder und hatte mir einige von Sony, LG und Toshiba angesehen. Bei mir war es die Summe der Eigenschaften und eben auch der recht gute Ruf und nebenbei war der Preis verlockend.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Also, ich habe den Fernseher (im Mediamarkt) u.a. mit dem LG Electronics 60LA6208 und einem Samsung UE55...irgendwas verglichen. Von der Bildqualität lag der Panasonic mit dem Samsung meiner Meinung nach gleich auf, der LG lag knapp darunter. Die Blickwinkelstabilität war mir ebenfalls wichtig, da lag der Panasonic auch mit dem Samsung auf Augenhöhe, der LG ebenfalls knapp dahinter. 

In punkto Bildqualität kann Sony und Phillips in dem Preissegment imo nicht mithalten, gerade Sony hat mich da ziemlich enttäuscht.

Gespielt habe ich allerdings noch nicht auf dem Panasonic, daher kann ich da keine Einschätzung abgeben. Der Sound ist flachbildschirm-typisch, also eher mies, daher schaffe ich mir demnächst ein dediziertes Soundsystem an. Der Sound dürfte im Vergleich zu anderen Flatscreens aber noch etwas besser sein, da der Pana einen integrierten Subwoofer hat.

3D ist OK, aber im Vergleich ist 3D-Gaming auf dem Asus VG278H schon "plastischer".

Aber alles in allem ist es ein tolles Gerät, auf dem BluRays richtig Spaß machen


----------



## KarsonNow (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

So...das gleiche problem habe ich gerade auch.
Zuffäligereweise habe ich paar favoriten gefunden, jedoch keine Entscheidung treffen können...

Bei mir steht auf der Liste:

LG
- 60LA6208
- 55LA6678

Panasonic:
- TX-L 55 STW60

Wollte eigenlich wieder eine Plasma TV haben da ich bisher 42" von Panasonic verwende und ziemlich begeistert bin....aber die Stromkosten schrecken mittlereweile ab. Daher kommt nur LCD-LED unter betracht.

Hat jemand ein Tipp was man nehmen soll? LG hat sehr gutes bild, Pana ebenfalls, zumidnest von kurzen Tests her - dafür schneidet Panasonic im verschiedenen Tests super ab..aber man weist ja nie wie viel "Werbe-Geld" (um Begriff Bestechung zu vermeiden...omg..jetzt habe ich es doch gesagt...) dahinter steckt...


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

LCD-LED ist auf jeden Fall besser als Plasma.


----------



## KarsonNow (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



Jogibär schrieb:


> LCD-LED ist auf jeden Fall besser als Plasma.


 
Emmm...Nö.

Hängt vom Persönichen Verwendungszweck/Nutzungsverhalten ab. 
LCD-LED haben mittlereweile sehr aufgeholt bezöglich Bildqualität.
Plasma bieten dazu paar Vorteile die kein LCD überbieten kann, als erste Beispiel kann man Rekationszeit nehmen.

Darüber geht´s aber hier nicht. Es geht eben um Hilfestellung bezüglich eines LCD-LED TV in dem Presisegment (so um 1500€).


----------



## Superwip (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Sony ist bei LCD TVs wohl derzeit technisch führend, zumindest im hochpreisigen Segment.

Wie groß ist der Sitzabstand? Bei dem Budget könnte sich ja auch was noch größeres ausgehen falls das noch sinnvoll ist.

Plasmas schlagen LCDs vor allem in Sachen Kontrast in dunkler Umgebung, im hellen ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## AeroX (14. Dezember 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sony ist bei LCD TVs wohl derzeit technisch führend, zumindest im hochpreisigen Segment. /QUOTE]
> 
> Dem Stimme ich zu. Meine Eltern haben sich vor kurzem einen Sony Bravia LCD led tv gekauft und der hat wirklich ein wahnsinnig gutes Bild.  würde ihn dir ja vorschlagen aber der hat nur 40 Zoll..


----------



## Rudolf599 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann doch eher den aktuellen Panasonic TX-L55ETW60



Den habe ich auch seit ca 4 Wochen, kann nur sagen ein Spitzengerät


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Ich habe immer noch () den Panasonic TX-55ETW60 und kann ihn nach wie vor uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## 0815 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Was ist denn mit dem samsung, könnt ihr ûber diesen etwas sagen?
55

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Mich würde es Interessieren, welchen Sitzabstand der @TE zum TV hat.

@0815 : Mach dir doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, wäre gegenüber dem @TE hier nicht fair.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Was ich gern noch kurz einwerfen würde:
 Ich habe seit langem einen Samsung und finde die Dinger Hammer. Der is nun schon ein bissl älter und deshalb kann der auch nich so viele Formate abspielen. 
 Wenn ich mir eure Empfehlung anschau, da sind zwar die wichtigsten Formate und Container, aber für mich nicht ausreichend. Evtl geht's dem TE ja auch so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Sony hat sicherlich ein paar Perlen mittlerweile im Angebot aber die haben sich zu lange in der Mittelmäßigkeit gewälzt. Es fällt daher schwer was zu empfehlen. Für mich persönlich ist Samsung keine Option mehr, egal ob Monitor oder Fernseher. Helligkeitsverteilung, Bild und Menü haben mich nicht überzeugt


----------



## Superwip (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Die aktuellen High-End TVs von Sony haben dank ihrer Nano-Farbpartikel-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung den größten Farbraum aller aktuellen LCD TVs, auch die Homogenität und die Qualität des Panels ist hervorragend, Sony LCDs, insbesondere neue, haben auch einen vergleichsweise geringen Inputlag.

Bei Plasmas ist Panasonic ganz klar technisch führend- leider mit Ablaufdatum (also besser jetzt kaufen, billiger oder besser werden die nicht mehr).

Bei (bereits verfügbaren) OLEDs ist wohl Samsung derzeit führend aber die von LG sind auch nicht schlecht und haben möglicherweise eine längere Lebensdauer was aber mangels Langzeiterfahrung derzeit nicht wirklich seriös gesagt werden kann. 

In der Preisklasse spielen OLEDs aber sowieso keine Rolle und andere Technologien sind derzeit nicht verfügbar. Außer vielleicht Beamer, für 1500€ bekommt man schon einen durchaus vernünftigen.


----------



## 0815 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mich würde es Interessieren, welchen Sitzabstand der @TE zum TV hat.
> 
> @0815 : Mach dir doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, wäre gegenüber dem @TE hier nicht fair.



Wozu denn bitte einen zweiten Thread? Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche, gleiches Budget + Größe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Es ist halt so üblich das jeder seinen Thread eröffnet, damit geht nix unter und man konzentriert sich auf eine Person. Es ist halt unhöflich einen Thread zu kapern


----------



## 0815 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist halt unhöflich einen Thread zu kapern


 
Einen Thread zu kapern .. 

Mal ganz ehrlich, mir fehlen die Worte. Na hoffentlich musstest du selbst darüber schmunzeln. 
Ok, aber ich möchte mich hiermit dafür entschuldigen, den Threadstarter bei seiner Suche gestört haben zu können.

Der TS sollte sich dennoch den samsung mal anschauen. Hat recht gute Bewertungen und ich wüsste nicht, wieso dieser schlechter sein sollte als LG und Co


----------



## crae (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Um hier auch mal was einzuwerfen: Der TE hat ja gesagt 60% Gaming, also würde ich auch am ehesten zu einem Sony tendieren, weil da die neuen, teueren Modelle einen "eher" geringen InputLag haben. Hatte auch mal irgendwo einen Link dafür mal schauen ob ich den noch finde. Superwip hat es ja vorhin schon erwähnt. 
Und sonst bleibt doch sowieso nicht viel übrig: Beamer und Plasma fallen wegen Lichtverhältnissen weg, OLED ist zu teuer und sonst gibts halt noch andere LCD-LEDs, die aber nicht mit dem Sony mithalten können. 

mfg, crae


----------



## conspiracy (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neuer Fernseher | 55 Zoll bis 1500€*

Hey .. um mich auch mal rückzumelden! ..

Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge und eure Hilfe, es ist, alleine schon von meinem Budget her jetzt letztendlich ein Panasonic GTW60 Plasmafernseher geworden. In diesem Preisbereich ist auf jeden Fall meiner Meinung nach Plasma eindeutig besser, weil mir die Nachteile der Edge LED Fernseher einfach zu stark in den Vordergrund geraten sind, allen voran oftmals auftretende Aufhellungen in den Ecken störten mich auf Dauer sehr. Ab dem Preisbereich 2000+ Wiederum hätte ich auf jeden Fall auch den Sony w905 in Betracht gezogen, alleine mit seinen nativen 200hz und der allgemein guten Bildqualität die auf jeden Fall dem Plasmabild ebenbürtig ist. Ansonsten kann ich generell empfehlen (wie Superwip schon sagte) sich mal die Auslaufmodelle von Panasonic anzuschauen .. tolle Fernseher die jetzt ziemlich im Preis fallen  .. also ranhalten.


----------

